# MBP



## Sickdog (Apr 18, 2022)

What's up with plans being set at like 65k but the OMs/Leads take it upon themselves to stay the whole night and pick or pack as much as we can? Is it a dick measuring contest between shifts?


----------



## RWTM (Apr 18, 2022)

Sickdog said:


> What's up with plans being set at like 65k but the OMs/Leads take it upon themselves to stay the whole night and pick or pack as much as we can? Is it a dick measuring contest between shifts?


Ask the Continuous Improvement Manager. MBP is easy lol come over to OB 💪🏻


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 18, 2022)

Sickdog said:


> What's up with plans being set at like 65k but the OMs/Leads take it upon themselves to stay the whole night and pick or pack as much as we can? Is it a dick measuring contest between shifts?


Pretty much. The PCs at my DC do it not realizing it's not the amount of cartons you get out but the amount of hours used to get those cartons out. So if your key got 68k out and the other key got 67k does that mean your key won? No because how many hours did it take to get that many more cartons out? The less hours used the better even if you don't get the most cartons out.


----------



## Great (Apr 18, 2022)

In my dc we are packing and picking as much as we can because the dc is at capacity in the warehouse.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 18, 2022)

Great said:


> In my dc we are packing and picking as much as we can because the dc is at capacity in the warehouse.


My warehouse isn’t at Cap lemme tell you what. I have TM’s asking me where da cartons at?


----------



## RWTM (Apr 18, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Pretty much. The PCs at my DC do it not realizing it's not the amount of cartons you get out but the amount of hours used to get those cartons out. So if your key got 68k out and the other key got 67k does that mean your key won? No because how many hours did it take to get that many more cartons out? The less hours used the better even if you don't get the most cartons out.


Nicely said bro


----------



## Hal (Apr 19, 2022)

There's a lot going into that question. Departments have two plans. They have a planned commit. So there's a minimum amount of freight they need to plan to move and there's a cph they are suppose to hit. That is based on historical

So they are commit to hitting 65k, but if the OM didn't plan to a high enough CPH (due to overperformance or sometimes you plan to work some lower cph zones, and turns out for some reason you have to work higher cph zones) and the team is exceeding or they have a higher headcount than planned they may be asked to push more.

Second, you have another metric called "Days of Backlog". That is how many days worth of work that is on the ground. There is only suppose to be a certain amount to be within threshold. If its at the number or lower than we're green. If the backlog is higher than days of backlog is red.

That number is impacted by both commits and what the forecasted drops are. So a team may be committed to one thing, but drops are higher then forecast or backlogs are higher than what they should be, the OMs SHOULD push more despite planning to a lower number.

However, if the OM is saying at the start of the day they can only do 65k and turns out they can do 80k, they're planning wrong or they're sandbagging, and they need to adjust their plans.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Apr 19, 2022)

Hal said:


> There's a lot going into that question. Departments have two plans. They have a planned commit. So there's a minimum amount of freight they need to plan to move and there's a cph they are suppose to hit. That is based on historical
> 
> So they are commit to hitting 65k, but if the OM didn't plan to a high enough CPH (due to overperformance or sometimes you plan to work some lower cph zones, and turns out for some reason you have to work higher cph zones) and the team is exceeding or they have a higher headcount than planned they may be asked to push more.
> 
> ...


It is becoming increasingly difficult to plan for mbp with auto rebin and ole pick. There is very limited visibility as to how the freight will pick. You have to plan based on wave size, hoping that the larger earlier waves will pick better, rather than by a known density. Sometimes you guess wrong.


----------



## Hal (Apr 19, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> It is becoming increasingly difficult to plan for mbp with auto rebin and ole pick. There is very limited visibility as to how the freight will pick. You have to plan based on wave size, hoping that the larger earlier waves will pick better, rather than by a known density. Sometimes you guess wrong.


Well there you go. Our building's MBP had this issue due to our plans being heavily reliant on breakpack flow. Inbound would say they have 3k cartons coming. But they don't know what zones it is, or where it is on the trailer.

We'd guess density based on previous shift, and be way off. One time during 2020 average density per carton was 7. But a trailer of face masks came in at 100 per carton. Backlog exploded and team was 60% over plan.


----------



## WHS (Apr 19, 2022)

Hal said:


> There's a lot going into that question. Departments have two plans. They have a planned commit. So there's a minimum amount of freight they need to plan to move and there's a cph they are suppose to hit. That is based on historical
> 
> So they are commit to hitting 65k, but if the OM didn't plan to a high enough CPH (due to overperformance or sometimes you plan to work some lower cph zones, and turns out for some reason you have to work higher cph zones) and the team is exceeding or they have a higher headcount than planned they may be asked to push more.
> 
> ...


Appreciate this.  I’ve been wondering what all goes into these decisions and it’s hard to get answered as we have only a single fairly inexperienced OM

If you don’t mind.  What goes into the daily decision (basically) to push beyond the expected drop.  I don’t get to see the decisions that get behind the scenes so I’m not 100% on who or what decides these things


----------



## RWTM (Apr 20, 2022)

Hal said:


> Well there you go. Our building's MBP had this issue due to our plans being heavily reliant on breakpack flow. Inbound would say they have 3k cartons coming. But they don't know what zones it is, or where it is on the trailer.
> 
> We'd guess density based on previous shift, and be way off. One time during 2020 average density per carton was 7. But a trailer of face masks came in at 100 per carton. Backlog exploded and team was 60% over plan.


3k BPF was on the dry ease board


----------



## Hal (Apr 21, 2022)

WHS said:


> Appreciate this.  I’ve been wondering what all goes into these decisions and it’s hard to get answered as we have only a single fairly inexperienced OM
> 
> If you don’t mind.  What goes into the daily decision (basically) to push beyond the expected drop.  I don’t get to see the decisions that get behind the scenes so I’m not 100% on who or what decides these things


Its based on where the backlog is currently at start of the shift and where its projected to be. Backlogs have an upper and lower control limit. The days of backlog also projects how long the department will be red.

So the dept OM and PC will also be watching it throughout shift. So if for instance it suddenly starts spiking because pull densities or Breakpack flow densities are higher than planned then they'll push to do more to keep the backlog within threshold.

Also sometimes opportunities come with the "days of backlog" to get it green. Sometimes it updates with the drop and the PC realizes that while they thought they would be red for 2 weeks, now we can get it green by pushing more. If the team can overperform the department can "make" money and potentially save money by mitigating a need for OT to be called to get the backlog where it should be.

During the middle of 2020 when HC was super volatile, there were many times when backlogs were high and you literally didn't know how many people would show up. You'd were sometimes guessing on plans and you'd guess low and realize you could push more once you got to startup. Or less people went home sick than you planned and you were able to push more.


----------



## aifbeewert (Apr 23, 2022)

MBP seems to be on perpetual overtime in my DC to clear up the capacity issues while IB is running extremely slow for 2+ months now. At least 20% of the staff get VLE'd at the start of shift.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 23, 2022)

aifbeewert said:


> MBP seems to be on perpetual overtime in my DC to clear up the capacity issues while IB is running extremely slow for 2+ months now. At least 20% of the staff get VLE'd at the start of shift.


💸


----------



## VinceTomatoFour (Apr 23, 2022)

What is mbp


----------



## RWTM (Apr 23, 2022)

VinceTomatoFour said:


> What is mbp


📦


----------



## Luck (Apr 24, 2022)

VinceTomatoFour said:


> What is mbp


The team that send you overpacks/repacks whatever you want to call them.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 26, 2022)

Hal said:


> There's a lot going into that question. Departments have two plans. They have a planned commit. So there's a minimum amount of freight they need to plan to move and there's a cph they are suppose to hit. That is based on historical
> 
> So they are commit to hitting 65k, but if the OM didn't plan to a high enough CPH (due to overperformance or sometimes you plan to work some lower cph zones, and turns out for some reason you have to work higher cph zones) and the team is exceeding or they have a higher headcount than planned they may be asked to push more.
> 
> ...


👌🏻


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Apr 26, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Do the PC’s and OD’s influence this?


Influence going over plan?  If you DOB is out of threshold and you hit plan with hours left in shift, the pc will be fine with going over (so long as backlog is fine). Planning has become more difficult at ar sites and they will typically overpick in ole in order to drop DOB as long as picked not presorted isn’t astronomical.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 26, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Influence going over plan?  If you DOB is out of threshold and you hit plan with hours left in shift, the pc will be fine with going over (so long as backlog is fine). Planning has become more difficult at ar sites and they will typically overpick in ole in order to drop DOB as long as picked not presorted isn’t astronomical.


Thank you.


----------

